# With a little wooing, a true sweetheart #62



## BigAl98

I got the same one…didn't do any of the tuning stuff you said (I'll have to check now). But even so, it was good enough for me…and its heavier than any similar sized plane I have. I realize that's a plus, as the momentum you get while planing is greater, and therefor, helps shave the wood. I like the blade depth adjustment, reminds me of my wooden emmich plane.

For the price, you get something, thats a whole lot closer to a Veritas, than anything else out there…and might even be better.

al


----------



## JohnKaye

I haven't used bench planes for some time and am enjoying getting back. I do see what you mean about the heft of the plane. I like the upcut as well. It allows more room for fingers and lets you see the shavings easier.

I can't find replacement blades yet. I want to get one (or two) and change the cutting angle. The fellow at Woodcraft thought that changing the microbevel angle might be a first step.


----------



## chavafv

"I can't find replacement blades yet. I want to get one (or two) and change the cutting angle." does the plane come with a replacement blade in the box ?


----------

